# Tipping???



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay I know this is mostly a UK forum and tipping is not always the norm in current counties. But her in the US hair dresser are tipped. I have always tip mine anyways.

But had Piper in for her first groom. It cost me $30. She did a nice job I though on Piper. But after I left I got to thinking... Was I suppose to tip her "groomer" also? 

I do plan on doing it my self in the future, but while she is still a puppy I plan on having a groom do it. One until Piper is a bit more trained and when I feel I can spend time do it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We did tip out groomer...but I don't know what most people do


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I always tip my groomer. We don't go there often any more but she always accommodates us and listens to what I want.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I tip and amount depends on how well they do the cut.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Oh well I guess I need to start tipping. I was in a rush to get out of their. But will make up for it on the 7th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I must be a meany, I do tip hairdressers but didn't tip the groomer, although I think I once didn't take the change as I thought they were cheaper than most others x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> Okay I know this is mostly a UK forum and tipping is not always the norm in current counties. But her in the US hair dresser are tipped. I have always tip mine anyways.
> 
> But had Piper in for her first groom. It cost me $30. She did a nice job I though on Piper. But after I left I got to thinking... Was I suppose to tip her "groomer" also?
> 
> I do plan on doing it my self in the future, but while she is still a puppy I plan on having a groom do it. One until Piper is a bit more trained and when I feel I can spend time do it.


I always tip my groomer! Her spa day is 72 dollars and i leave the groomer 20 dollars. She is really nice and i can tell she loves molly so it's worth it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I always tip hairdressers and groomers


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I tip my groomer, too. I give her more when she shaves the cat--this Friday --I'm sure that's not fun! But I do tip her for Bette, too. She is very kind to her.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, I always tip my groomer (15-20%).


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I'm a meany I don't tip anyone!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It never even occurred to me to tip my groomer, but then we don't do a lot of tipping in UK. Taxis drivers and waiters are the only ones I tip.


----------

